
AWS Lambda equivalent in Heroku? - muqtaliff
Hi - Is there an equivalent of AWS Lambda in Heroku? A service that can run a function when an event occurs.
======
TokyoKid
I don't think so, but perhaps this will put you in the right direction of
Lambda-alternatives:

[https://1backend.com](https://1backend.com)

[https://www.arangodb.com/why-arangodb/foxx/](https://www.arangodb.com/why-
arangodb/foxx/)

------
muqtaliff
Thanks. I will take a look.

